# Help with Xikar VX2



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not one to ask questions very often, but we all come across new things at some point I guess. I bought a Xikar VX2 last week because I see v cuts on here all the time and I thought $40 was a decent deal for a Xikar. The only experience I have with v cuts to this point is when I'd use the table cutter at the lounge to v cut a torpedo or belicoso. I still think there's a learning curve or something, I can't imagine Xikar would make a junk cutter that is this difficult to operate. It took me 4 cuts to get it like you see here. Any suggestions on operation would be much appreciated.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

Well it's not a TERRIBLE looking cut.. I've got a collibri V cutter and what I usually do, is just stick the end in there and give it a solid squeeze. How many other cigars have you tried it with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tuckerjack said:


> Well it's not a TERRIBLE looking cut.. I've got a collibri V cutter and what I usually do, is just stick the end in there and give it a solid squeeze. How many other cigars have you tried it with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used it a half dozen times now. It takes 4 cuts to get the cut to look like that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

You should just be able to place the cigar in the bowl of the cutter, give it a quick squeeze and the cutter should do the rest. Leaving a clean cut. Not sure why that isn't the case for you. Sorry brother! Maybe it's the cutter and it has a dull blade...? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just did this with one cut. Not bad, but very off center and not a sharp cut on this 46 RG. You can see parts not cut.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I just did this with one cut. Not bad, but very off center and not a sharp cut on this 46 RG. You can see parts not cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd almost say one of the blades is dull. Also, I think the cigar should be sitting in the cutter a little deeper IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tuckerjack said:


> I'd almost say one of the blades is dull. Also, I think the cigar should be sitting in the cutter a little deeper IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pushing the cigar in there as far as it'll go. I was told this had a deeper cut than the previous one. Besides the depth of the cut, I expect for the amount of money, it would at least cut smoothly without leaving chunks uncut.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

A little off center, but a clean cut courtesy of my colibri V cutter


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tuckerjack said:


> A little off center, but a clean cut courtesy of my colibri V cutter


That cut very nice and defined compared to this piece of crap.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> That cut very nice and defined compared to this piece of crap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Why thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you tried contacting Xikar? They have excellent CS.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> That cut very nice and defined compared to this piece of crap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Wow, yeah, mine don't look like that and I also have the Xikar. I'll post tonight's cut to compare


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Have you tried contacting Xikar? They have excellent CS.


I haven't contacted them yet. Bought the thing on Friday and cut maybe 6 cigars so far. Even if they have great CS, where is the QC? A $5 vertigo might've cut better for 12 cuts at least, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

@msmith1986 do you feel like your cigar slides back when you go to cut? Tough to explain but when you start cutting it pushes back to the far wall of the center circle.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

You would think a "world renowned" company like Xikar would at least QC check all their products as they come down the line. 
My Xi2 cutter had to be sent in right off the bat after I bought it last year too. The blades lasted a whole 20 cuts or less before they cut jagged and even cracked some cigars. 
My experience so far with Xikar is getting worse. What good is a lifetime warranty if I have to use the warranty my entire lifetime?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ewood said:


> @msmith1986 do you feel like your cigar slides back when you go to cut? Tough to explain but when you start cutting it pushes back to the far wall of the center circle.


Maybe. I'll take note if I try to use it again later. Usually it makes a ragged cut and then I just knock it off with a straight cut and smoke normally. What are you trying to figure about sliding back?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

msmith1986 said:


> I haven't contacted them yet. Bought the thing on Friday and cut maybe 6 cigars so far. Even if they have great CS, where is the QC? A $5 vertigo might've cut better for 12 cuts at least, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I would be unhappy as well. But I would let the manufacturer know, and have them replace it.

I have had to return some very high end cigar lighters, including a ST DuPont, because of flaws. It shouldn't happen, but it does.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Maybe. I'll take note if I try to use it again later. Usually it makes a ragged cut and then I just knock it off with a straight cut and smoke normally. What are you trying to figure about sliding back?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I feel like it slides back then compresses my cigar during the cut and makes it less deep. Idk I find myself trying to hold the cigar in the middle while I cut. Not really trying to find anything out just talking about issues more/less


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

bpegler said:


> I would be unhappy as well. But I would let the manufacturer know, and have them replace it.
> 
> I have had to return some very high end cigar lighters, including a ST DuPont, because of flaws. It shouldn't happen, but it does.


Yeah, I will probably call them in the morning. It just seems like a pattern that the two Xikar products I bought had problems right out of the gate.
I bet if I wipe the oil off a new utility knife blade, I can get a perfect v cut for $0.25. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ewood said:


> I feel like it slides back then compresses my cigar during the cut and makes it less deep. Idk I find myself trying to hold the cigar in the middle while I cut. Not really trying to find anything out just talking about issues more/less


I guess it feels like that. I would've designed a centering attachment bushing that sticks up an inch or so for specific RGs, then it would be center and also not angled at all for an awesome cut. 
If I had time to design cigar accessories.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

2 cuts using a $7 cutter. I hate the flimsiness of most V cutters but I like the way they make 46 and lower ring gauge cigars smoke.

I'll even use my regular Xikar to cut a Torpedo and then use the V cut occasionally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> 2 cuts using a $7 cutter. I hate the flimsiness of most V cutters but I like the way they make 46 and lower ring gauge cigars smoke.
> 
> I'll even use my regular Xikar to cut a Torpedo and then use the V cut occasionally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See, that's a nice deep cut. I guess Xikar's reputation doesn't precede themselves. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Here was my cut with my Xikar. As you can see it's not perfect









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ewood said:


> Here was my cut with my Xikar. As you can see it's not perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colibri on Amazon for $31 is a good idea for my next try. If I continue with v cuts. 
Curious, is there a benefit to a v cut over my preferred straight cut, or perhaps my occasional .44 magnum punch?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> The colibri on Amazon for $31 is a good idea for my next try. If I continue with v cuts.
> Curious, is there a benefit to a v cut over my preferred straight cut, or perhaps my occasional .44 magnum punch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think one of the more established members might know why. I think it is because it's a smooth, full draw without having to lop the head off

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ewood said:


> I think one of the more established members might know why. I think it is because it's a smooth, full draw without having to lop the head off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It seems easier to me to just lop the head off though, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not to rub it in but all these cuts look like cuts from my $12 V-cutter off Amazon. Hold the cigar firm when cutting is the only advice I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Not to rub it in but all these cuts look like cuts from my $12 V-cutter off Amazon. Hold the cigar firm when cutting is the only advice I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good advice. I'm usually just a cheap bastard. I never owned anything Xikar until a year or so ago. I'm impatient though too, so I didn't look online before I bought this thing..... 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> That's good advice. I'm usually just a cheap bastard. I never owned anything Xikar until a year or so ago. I'm impatient though too, so I didn't look online before I bought this thing.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Here's what I got, supposedly built buy a name brand.
Viper V-Cut 60 Ring Gauge Single Action Cigar Cutter Warranty Black Matte https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1FL36K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SLf1zbHG96K3D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Here's what I got, supposedly built buy a name brand.
> Viper V-Cut 60 Ring Gauge Single Action Cigar Cutter Warranty Black Matte https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1FL36K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SLf1zbHG96K3D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen those, just never ordered one. I think Lotus and Xikar have the same one too. Probably all made by the same Chinese children in the same section of the factory. But Xikar charges $40 for theirs.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

GOT14U said:


> Here's what I got, supposedly built buy a name brand.
> Viper V-Cut 60 Ring Gauge Single Action Cigar Cutter Warranty Black Matte https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1FL36K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SLf1zbHG96K3D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. That's even nicer than the flimsy one I bought. It's the sharp blade, and the steady hold.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I've seen those, just never ordered one. I think Lotus and Xikar have the same one too. Probably all made by the same Chinese children in the same section of the factory. But Xikar charges $40 for theirs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lol....probably

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

I got my colibri from the local B&M. Saved on shipping in my opinion and didn't have to wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Here's what I got, supposedly built buy a name brand.
> Viper V-Cut 60 Ring Gauge Single Action Cigar Cutter Warranty Black Matte https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y1FL36K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SLf1zbHG96K3D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colibri makes them. Looking at pics of the Colibri and Xikar it looks like the Colibri has a deeper pocket for the smoke to sit in. I don it own a v cutter but If I were to buy one it would be colibri. The xikar looks heavy and the curb appeal isn't very good. Colibri seems to be the one most widely used for a V cut.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's face it, the reverse-cut blade on those new Xikars might sound good on paper (cutting from the outside in), but in practice what you've got is a ramp that tends to force the cigar away from the cutter as it slides under the cigar instead of locking it in on first bite. You're going to need to use more pressure to (try to) keep the cigar fully seated in the basin when cutting with the VX2. Not worth it IMO when the Colibri V cutters work so well.

Personally, I still prefer a straight cut. But that's because I clench my cigars between my teeth (lightly) when smoking. V cuts feel weird and lose their integrity doing that. I like the resistance of clenching down on a full barrel. But, I do get why some folks like the V cut; and if you're one of them you owe it yourself to get a Colibri.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Let's face it, the reverse-cut blade on those new Xikars might sound good on paper (cutting from the outside in), but in practice what you've got is a ramp that tends to force the cigar away from the cutter as it slides under the cigar instead of locking it in on first bite. You're going to need to use more pressure to (try to) keep the cigar fully seated in the basin when cutting with the VX2. Not worth it IMO when the Colibri V cutters work so well.
> 
> Personally, I still prefer a straight cut. But that's because I clench my cigars between my teeth (lightly) when smoking. V cuts feel weird and lose their integrity doing that. I like the resistance of clenching down on a full barrel. But, I do get why some folks like the V cut; and if you're one of them you owe it yourself to get a Colibri.


I agree entirely with you. I like the straight cut for the same reason, especially if I'm driving or running heavy equipment. I only bought the dern thing because I've been wondering what the big deal is seeing all these V-cuts around here. So far, it seems pointless to me, but I wouldn't mind trying the $12 Colibri on coronas and other smaller sticks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Some of the X2s friends have got down here have made similar "dull" and "shallow" cuts. My Colibri makes a much sharper and deeper cut. I'm guessing it's a CQ issue on Xikar's end. Send it back for a new one. Sorry bro.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

For comparison: here's my Colibri V


----------

